# Plastic plants and building the first enclosure



## nir.n (May 26, 2014)

Hey, 
right now i'm decorating my terrarium and was wondering from were are you getting your fake plants? 
All the plants i've seen up to now were very expensive...

Also, everyone on this forum seem to do a great job building enclosures. 
Is there a written guide or a video that explains how its done from start to finish? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shane73 (May 27, 2014)

Hi nir.n, I've gotten fake plants from a few different places, Reptile Direct Australia a sponsor of aps has a good variety at reasonable prices, reptile expos can be good too, gold coast expo last year had some good bargains, cheap shops are always good too.


I've made a couple of enclosures now and it helps to be a little bit handy, and I've learnt new lessons with each build. There are plenty of step by step builds in the DIY section here on aps, or yes I have seen adds for encosure plans on the internet, and there are vids on youtube. Good luck


----------



## chris.w (May 27, 2014)

Hi, have a look at my latest enclosure " 3 Tier Snake Hilton" on page 3 in general discussion on this site, I got some fake plants from IKEA, shop around, as soon as you associate reptiles with fake plants the price seems to go up. Chris


----------



## Porkbones (May 27, 2014)

Check out ebay for fake plants


----------



## insitu (May 27, 2014)

Greenery imports


----------



## MissDangerous (May 27, 2014)

Got all mine from a store on eBay, love them!


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 27, 2014)

I've found cheap shops and office works, you can get all the fake palm like plants from there and you just chop them up to fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nir.n (May 27, 2014)

Thank you all! I found an online store with decent prices, i'm just hoping the shipping won't be too expensive. 
But before I order i'll have a look at officeworks.
Btw, when building a melamine enclosure for a blue tongue, do I need to use sealer?
And for the sliding doors, will perspex do the job or should I use glass? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nir.n (May 27, 2014)

Could you please give me links or names of those ebay stores? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Schnecke (May 29, 2014)

I got mine (I ESPECIALLY LOVE the fern) from a e.bay seller. I can message you the link if you contact me.

My last lot came from Spotlight and they were so good (and CHEAP!) but when I went there this time around they only had flowers (ick!) so online I went.

Plants make enclosures come to life


----------



## Bart70 (May 31, 2014)

We have a business locally that specialises in artificial plants - most of their work is large commercial type jobs (ie - Motel chain foyers, feature garden walls in foyers of office buildings etc....) but they have an extensive range of all types of plants. I recently purchased a stand of bamboo (made from real bamboo stalks with silk bamboos branches/leaves attached) for a very large enclosure I am doing and have bought several plants from them in the past.

The also have many types of 'branches/ or 'leave stems' for many species - for example I can cut a log and mount it in an enclosure, then buy the eucalypt branches/twigs/leaves stems and drill small holes in the log and insert them (fix with a dab of heat glue) - turning the log into a gum tree!

They have dozens of plant species stems and can order more in. I recently bought some 'ivy sheet' offcuts from one of their large jobs. These are big squares of silk ivy leaves attached to a vine that is then interwoven around a plastic 'grid'. When I 'dismantle' them I get metres upon metres of 'ivy runners' complete with leaves - perfect for wrapping around a bit of log or dressing something up in a corner of an enclosure. 

Look to see if you have any artificial plant suppliers in your area....or florists who specialise in flower arranging with artificial plants....


----------



## nir.n (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I will definitely have a look around. Could you give me the name of this company? 
Also, for a blue tongue enclosure, do I need to seal the melamine? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ninabuddha (Jul 13, 2014)

nir.n said:


> Thanks for your help! I will definitely have a look around. Could you give me the name of this company?
> Also, for a blue tongue enclosure, do I need to seal the melamine?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




seal the edges in silicone so if water comes into contact the melamine wont bubble and swell.


----------

